# What is your degree in and what is your MBTI?



## jcal

ISTJ (5w6) - Bachelor of Engineering

My "major" was Electrical Engineering, but my college required all specialties to take ALL of the other specialties, hence the BE degree instead of BSEE as would be more typical. Only four elective classes (one each of last four semesters) differentiated the EEs from the MEs, ChEs or CEs. It had been a five-year program that had been condensed into four just prior to when I went there. The 160 credit-hour minimum for graduation was not reduced when it became a four year program. 

I can't say that it was either easy or fun... but it was worth it. Engineering has been perfect for me... I truly enjoy making practical application of interesting science, and have been doing it for 37 years. 

As a college freshman (after I had selected EE as my major), I took the (then) brand new Strong-Campbell interest survey and engineering was the #1 ideal career for me and cartography was #2, which probably would have been a good choice as well, since I've always had quite an obsession with maps. Clergy and Social Worker were at the very bottom of my list... no qualms with that assessment, either.


----------



## SouDesuNyan

INTP

Computer Science, both BS and MS.

I specialized in theoretical CS, which is more like discrete math than software engineering.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Degree: Currently working on Psychology major with a minor in History.

MBTI: INTP

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?

Psychology is intriguing enough for me to dabble in as a hobby, but what really gets me excited is Political Science and Biology garners my fascination. I'm doing the online Psychology degree program for convenience, seeing as I still have to work and care for a child. But I can still use it to get a job and apply for grad school in public health. So I'd still pretty much get to do what I want, as far as I can see.


----------



## baitedcrow

INTJ
BA in Visual culture, essentially. I had enough science credits to make it a dual BA/BS, as it was a self-designed degree and emphasized the cognitive sciences more than the title hints at, but I didn't put in the paperwork to do so.

These days I work in IT as a database support dev/analyst though.


----------



## Finntheirish

Hospitality management

INFJ

not the right job for me at all... but it pays the bills. I'd rather do something like environmental science or teaching/ helping people.


----------



## Liadain

INFJ

Computer Science

So far so good. I'm looking forward to more real life experiences hopefully next year. It can be hard to tell in college how well you will enjoy something as a career, but it's a field that both fascinates and excites me.


----------



## 95134hks

letter_to_dana said:


> About my Enneatype I'm not very sure. I might be 2w1 too haha. But thanks.
> I think I am. But I work everyday to get better and re-assure myself that I am being part of a change in good.


Free Personality Test | 16Personalities

Take the test online and it will tell you. Takes about 10 minutes.


----------



## 95134hks

Gossip Goat said:


> I don't think there's a thread on this already. But I am curious to see the results.
> 
> Degree:
> 
> MBTI:
> 
> Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:


What is yours GeeGee ?!


----------



## 95134hks

jcal said:


> ISTJ (5w6) - Bachelor of Engineering
> 
> My "major" was Electrical Engineering, but my college required all specialties to take ALL of the other specialties, hence the BE degree instead of BSEE as would be more typical. Only four elective classes (one each of last four semesters) differentiated the EEs from the MEs, ChEs or CEs. It had been a five-year program that had been condensed into four just prior to when I went there. The 160 credit-hour minimum for graduation was not reduced when it became a four year program.
> 
> I can't say that it was either easy or fun... but it was worth it. Engineering has been perfect for me... I truly enjoy making practical application of interesting science, and have been doing it for 37 years.
> 
> As a college freshman (after I had selected EE as my major), I took the (then) brand new Strong-Campbell interest survey and engineering was the #1 ideal career for me and cartography was #2, which probably would have been a good choice as well, since I've always had quite an obsession with maps. Clergy and Social Worker were at the very bottom of my list... no qualms with that assessment, either.


So far you are the only other ISTJ besides moi.


----------



## 95134hks

Sunn said:


> ISTJ
> 
> Welding/Architecture certifications.
> 
> I enjoy the job because it's simple and nets me good insurance/yearly pay. Not to mention I get to play with hot stuff 24/7 and burn things. Y'know?
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's a usable trade-skill unlike a degree in Liberal Arts. :tongue:


Ok good now there's 3 of us !!


----------



## 95134hks

ISTJ

MS Taxation
BS Accounting
2nd BS Microbiology
History minor
Religion minor

CPA -- International taxation of corporations and individuals

Love it.


----------



## Jakuri

Degrees:
BA in mathematics
MMath in pure mathematics

MBTI: INTP

Occupation: currently working toward PhD in pure mathematics

I am debating if I should continue this, as I am not sure if I am as passionate about math as I was before. But leaning toward completing it. Look before you leap.


----------



## 95134hks

Jakuri said:


> Degrees:
> BA in mathematics
> MMath in pure mathematics
> 
> MBTI: INTP
> 
> Occupation: currently working toward PhD in pure mathematics
> 
> I am debating if I should continue this, as I am not sure if I am as passionate about math as I was before. But leaning toward completing it. Look before you leap.


Sometimes I wish I had focused on math.

It is such a fun topic.

About the only job you can get with it is teaching it.

So a Ph.D. makes sense to teach college or JC.

An M.S. for teaching high school or junior high.

A B.S. for elementary school.


----------



## Polexia

Degree(s): 
BA: criminology
BA: cultural and social studies
MA: North American Studies

MBTI: ENTP

Do I like it/want to do something else:
Well, I like my education and is currently actually kind of using it for the first time since I was done. But I'm going back to school in January to get a teachers degree. Which I will probably not end up using to teach is my guess


----------



## 95134hks

Polexia said:


> Degree(s):
> BA: criminology
> BA: cultural and social studies
> MA: North American Studies
> 
> MBTI: ENTP
> 
> Do I like it/want to do something else:
> Well, I like my education and is currently actually kind of using it for the first time since I was done. But I'm going back to school in January to get a teachers degree. Which I will probably not end up using to teach is my guess


Teaching is great fun and very rewarding.

There is a tax teaching professorship open locally which I plan to apply for.

I have all the credo's.

I used to teach in grad school.

I also taught in the military/naval service.


----------



## Polexia

95134hks said:


> Teaching is great fun and very rewarding.
> 
> There is a tax teaching professorship open locally which I plan to apply for.
> 
> I have all the credo's.
> 
> I used to teach in grad school.
> 
> I also taught in the military/naval service.


I've worked both as an assistant and as a teacher for kids with autism for many years and am currently teaching 8th graders. I like it a lot as well.


----------



## 95134hks

Polexia said:


> I've worked both as an assistant and as a teacher for kids with autism for many years and am currently teaching 8th graders. I like it a lot as well.


8th Graders !!

What a motley crew !!

That's when kids are still fun.

After that they become criminals.

I prefer college kids and grad students.

I have also taught lawyers too.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7

Chemical Nano-engineering, ENTP.
Wanted to be a researcher, but somehow my passion for writing grew while studying.
Now writing a few novels and short stories.
Will be finishing my B.Eng in a few years, and perhaps choose literature as my master's degree.


----------



## Polexia

95134hks said:


> 8th Graders !!
> 
> What a motley crew !!
> 
> That's when kids are still fun.
> 
> After that they become criminals.
> 
> I prefer college kids and grad students.
> 
> I have also taught lawyers too.


8th graders are a lot of fun. They are in a twilight zone between kid and teenager. Smart mouths but also innocent (still.) 

So many ages and variations within teaching.


----------



## Gossip Goat

x


----------



## ninjahitsawall

INTJ 
B.S. in Psychology, minor in Biology

Started out as a Biology major (undeclared). Neuroscience is more my thing than Biology in general, but not often offered at undergrad level. Needed 2+ years of science and math for the B.S. track so luckily I had already done most of that anyways.

I want to go back and do a Master's (PhD is always an option but I don't want to throw myself into that right away), trying for more work experience first, though.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP
Biology

I'm really losing interest in it, though. I mean, I like animals, but I like cool random trivia about them, not the kind of stuff that I have to learn in college.


----------



## PowerShell

ENTP: Technology Management with a Concentration in Networking and Network Security. I am also working on an MBA focused in Technology Management.


----------



## Epherion

INTP of sorts

Cs/Math going back for Netgeneering



PowerShell said:


> ENTP: Technology Management with a Concentration in Networking and Network Security. I am also working on an MBA focused in Technology Management.


pls help, should i bother with my CCENT/CCNA/CISSP certs?


----------



## Kitty23

I have a bachelor's degree in psychology/multicultural counseling with a minor in cultural studies. I plan on going into social work. I am an ISTJ. Yes, I love both psychology and social work. it. I currently volunteer at a homeless shelter. I also love creative writing and have the goal of becoming a published author one day. I am currently working on a alien science fiction novel.


----------



## katemess

ENTP.

I finished the first year of a Bachelor of Laws in 2013, then changed courses and universities and finished 2.5 years of a Bachelor of Global Business (2014, 2015 and the first semester of 2016). In August, I am changing to a straight Bachelor of Business Administration so that I can finish my degree by the end of 2017. 

After that, I want to do my Master's in Biological Anthropology.


----------



## owlet

INFP Japanese Studies.


----------



## PowerShell

Epherion said:


> INTP of sorts
> pls help, should i bother with my CCENT/CCNA/CISSP certs?


Absolutely. Avoid CompTia but any Cisco cert holds its weight and security certs like CISSP also hold their weight. I never personally got any certs, but I start doing IT work with Youth Apprenticeship back in high school. When I was 18 I started full time and a cert was really just a piece of paper. When I switched jobs, my experience trumped anything. If you're coming out of college with no experience or not much experience, having a Cisco or definitely CISSP cert will set you above most of the rest.


----------



## Epherion

PowerShell said:


> Absolutely. Avoid CompTia but any Cisco cert holds its weight and security certs like CISSP also hold their weight. I never personally got any certs, but I start doing IT work with Youth Apprenticeship back in high school. When I was 18 I started full time and a cert was really just a piece of paper. When I switched jobs, my experience trumped anything. If you're coming out of college with no experience or not much experience, having a Cisco or definitely CISSP cert will set you above most of the rest.


Bueno, halfway done with CCENT. Surprisingly not that bad, my background in CS really helped.


----------



## PowerShell

Epherion said:


> Bueno, halfway done with CCENT. Surprisingly not that bad, my background in CS really helped.


Get a CCNA or if you really want to set yourself apart CCNP. Not a ton of people have CCNP's.


----------



## Epherion

PowerShell said:


> Get a CCNA or if you really want to set yourself apart CCNP. Not a ton of people have CCNP's.


I'll see, i plan on doing my associates in networking in the fall. It doesnt seem as i will get the job at NSA. I wanted to hammer out the CCENT/CCNA so most of the classes would be a cake walk.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENFP 7w8 Sx/Sp
pursuing a Bachelor's (followed by a CPA) in Accounting



flamesabers said:


> Type: ISTJ
> Degree: Graduate and Undergraduate Degree in Accounting.


represent!


----------



## PowerShell

Epherion said:


> I'll see, i plan on doing my associates in networking in the fall. It doesnt seem as i will get the job at NSA. I wanted to hammer out the CCENT/CCNA so most of the classes would be a cake walk.


You probably need a squeaky clean record, military experience, and a security clearance to do that.


----------



## Epherion

PowerShell said:


> You probably need a squeaky clean record, military experience, and a security clearance to do that.


Yes to the first, no to the second, and security clearance can be bought for about 5K.


----------



## PowerShell

Epherion said:


> Yes to the first, no to the second, and security clearance can be bought for about 5K.


You might be able to get in then. Maybe start with a state government or university and get experience and then you could move in to the NSA. We have a full time security guy where I work and it's a state government organization.


----------



## Epherion

PowerShell said:


> You might be able to get in then. Maybe start with a state government or university and get experience and then you could move in to the NSA. We have a full time security guy where I work and it's a state government organization.


Applying was a pain. Whoever designed the site doesn't know much about UX design or logic. I think i will do the local government instead, it seems more possible than the feds.

EDIT: local and state government has nothing. God dam.


----------



## Xen9

did electrical & electronic eng but dropped out

ISTP


----------



## fihe

Degree: History

MBTI: ISTJ

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?: I liked it, but my liberal arts major combined with my inferior social skills means almost zero chance of getting a job. Most of my work experience since graduating from college has been either per diem or temp work.


----------



## DualGnosis

Type: INTP

Degree: B.A. International Political Science

Occupation: Graduate Student (pursuing JD, MBA, and LLM).


I hope to be a lawyer and eventually a law professor... but universities this day and age are making me second guess.


----------



## Introvertia

ISTJ

I was a press operator/engineer, but I quit after careful planning. 

It took me a few years to actually change my direction in career. I'm applying to study bachelor of social services, so I can specialize in criminology. If I don't get in, Plan B is nursing school, and applying to university of applied sciences through that path.

Either way, I'll get to my goal eventually.


----------



## Tylerr

PowerShell said:


> Depends on what you do. I know getting a degree basically doing the same job doubled my pay.


I'm a carpenter with eight years of experience. Within a year or so I'm taking over this business and making $100,000 to $150,000 every year. If I were to go to college and become a supervisor or something, I'd make about $50,000 a year. My eight years of experience and my work ethic are worth much more than four years of college are in construction.

Edit: Also, I've been earning money as I gained experience rather than paying ridiculous amounts for a degree that won't do me much good in the real world.


----------



## Carpentet810

International Economics/Mandarin

ENTP


----------



## PowerShell

Tylerr said:


> I'm a carpenter with eight years of experience. Within a year or so I'm taking over this business and making $100,000 to $150,000 every year. If I were to go to college and become a supervisor or something, I'd make about $50,000 a year. My eight years of experience and my work ethic are worth much more than four years of college are in construction.
> 
> Edit: Also, I've been earning money as I gained experience rather than paying ridiculous amounts for a degree that won't do me much good in the real world.


The trades are an exception to the rule. I work in IT and a lot of greater than help desk jobs require a bachelor's degree. I'm actually working on an MBA now to get into management or a more architectural role.


----------



## Evolvenda

Tylerr said:


> I'm a carpenter with eight years of experience. Within a year or so I'm taking over this business and making $100,000 to $150,000 every year. If I were to go to college and become a supervisor or something, I'd make about $50,000 a year. My eight years of experience and my work ethic are worth much more than four years of college are in construction.
> 
> Edit: Also, I've been earning money as I gained experience rather than paying ridiculous amounts for a degree that won't do me much good in the real world.


Unless you intend to become a doctor or a lawyer or pursue a career where a degree is a must, striking out on your own and carving out your own education is a much more fulfilling and an efficient strategy in the long run. Kudos, man!


----------



## Tylerr

Don't get me wrong, I see the importance of a degree and getting one will be necessary for me. Getting an engineering degree is one of my long term goals, but for the next ten years or so I'm going to stick with skilled labor since I'm still young and able to do it. I'm only 22 (started at 13) so I have plenty of time for college. I'll be a little older than most fresh out of college workers by that time, but I think I'll be willing to work until I'm 65 or so assuming I don't die before then. If everything goes according to plan, I should be able to live out my life in relative comfort assuming my future wife has a job and my future grown kids can fend for themselves when the time comes.


----------



## Veggie

Bachelors in Theatre

Licensed in two states in Massage Therapy

INFJ 7


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

A few weeks away from a Bachelor's in Chemical Engineering with and Environmental Concentration and a Minor in International and Global Studies. INFP


----------



## huehuehue

Bachelor's in Psychology

INTJ


----------



## floodbear

INFJ

Associate in Applied Science



Except.....I stopped going to college before finishing a degree. I was at least 9 credits short in my degree program at the time. Several years after I quit, the college mailed me a letter saying that they had been given federal funding to basically do an audit of their dropouts who had almost enough credits to graduate, and somehow give them degrees, so that the college could report a higher graduation rate. 

I had an art major, and didn't take any kind of applied science classes.


----------



## angelfish

floodbear said:


> INFJ
> 
> Associate in Applied Science
> 
> 
> 
> Except.....I stopped going to college before finishing a degree. I was at least 9 credits short in my degree program at the time. Several years after I quit, the college mailed me a letter saying that they had been given federal funding to basically do an audit of their dropouts who had almost enough credits to graduate, and somehow give them degrees, so that the college could report a higher graduation rate.
> 
> I had an art major, and didn't take any kind of applied science classes.


Sometimes this world is a deeply bizarre place.


----------



## marianna_D

I studied at the Faculty of Economics. I remember at admission had a problem, because the the contest was very high. Most problems occurred when writing essays for admission. I was a good student in school, but writing texts was not my forte. My friend advised me to contact the company [SPAM], which have corrected my essay. Now I have successfully worked as an economist in the firm. I love my job and I am glad that finished college)


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Film, INTP. I went in with hopes of editing but ended up more renowned for set design. I decided to write.


----------



## garcdanny26

Degree (don't have it yet): Environmental Engineering
MBTI: INFJ

So no I don't really have a degree yet, however this is what I want to pursue in college. I'm either studying some type of engineering, or physics if engineering doesn't work out.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't engineers/scientists usually T-types and not F-types? Just wondering.


----------



## Klaro26

Psychology
INFJ


----------



## knightlevante

I'm an ENFP with Bachelor Degree in Accounting major. At first, routine bookkeeping and constant amount of data mining didn't come into my consideration: All I thought was just Accounting is a kind of "jack of all trades" major, means there will be a lot of job options available when I graduate. In fact, I've researched and seen what does an accountant mean for companies, and all of those were really dull! Entering journal, maintaining and keeping forms in order, making annual financial reports in a timely manner, while surrounded with computers and numbers, and MINIMUM HUMAN INTERACTION. OMG.

However, the managerial aspect of accountancy is one of my favorite: It's when you can advise managers to build a better business so that it will satisfy customers' needs, by using your business/accounting knowledge. Finance is also my favorite subject, since it's the most 'humane' accounting branch, and the one that put people's feelings into consideration.

In the future, I'd like to continue my study. I prefer Philanthropic Studies since I love finance and I'd like to build an educational house that teach leadership for children below 12 to manage their own budget. I believe building an educational house is not just all about contacting buyers to rent land; it involves complex governance and structures, yet those structures and governance need to be personal and inclusive since it involves educating children.


----------



## la_revolucion

Degree: Political Science with a minor in Spanish

Type: INFJ

I am currently a technical account manager/data analyst of sorts in the elections field. I get to work with contracted states and counties to do an array of election services through a private vendor (my actual employer). It's interesting work. I'm glad to be here even if sometimes it's crazy. 

If I could go back in time I would maybe minor in Political Science and major in business or information systems management. Definitely drop the Spanish minor. It was interesting but I do absolutely zero with it now, plus getting that minor was hell. Hated all those classes. lol!

If I ever go back to school I would maybe get a masters in Public Administration. Mainly because that aligns with election certification courses that I am taking through work (can use credits I earn taking classes at conferences towards this degree at select universities).

Yeah, I am probably destined to keep working with or for the government. Which makes sense considering my original degree and my strange joy for at times, asinine government. HA!


----------



## Gossip Goat

garcdanny26 said:


> Degree (don't have it yet): Environmental Engineering
> MBTI: INFJ
> 
> So no I don't really have a degree yet, however this is what I want to pursue in college. I'm either studying some type of engineering, or physics if engineering doesn't work out.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't engineers/scientists usually T-types and not F-types? Just wondering.


Nope, you are wrong. Engineers and scientists can be either. Thinking vs. Feeling functions dictate how you make decisions and not your academic preferences or interests.

That stereotype simply came about because the conventional/pragmatic meaning of thinking has been linked (arbitrarily, aka this holds no truth) to STEM fields especially and any sort of field/work/person that someone sees as "smart" (this is also arbitrary and can just as well be found used to describe the history of art or quantum mechanics). 

Being a scientist or engineering does not mean you are dom/aux extroverted thinking or introverted thinking. They are not synonymous.

People who have a dominant/auxiliary thinking function also have feeling functions, so those engineers also have Fe and Fi and those may very well be their dominant or auxiliary function.


----------



## compulsiverambler

INTP, Information Technology. Yes, I liked it and I now like being a programmer. There isn't anything else I think I'd like to be doing, except making comic strips; I think I would enjoy that too if I could make a success of it.


----------



## emmydoll94

INFJ
I have a B.A. in History, a 2 year Liberal Arts degree focused in Literature, and am working on an M.A. in World History.

I am very happy with my decision to pursue a career in academia. The research aspect of it gives me plenty of time to spend alone reading, reflecting, and recharging, and the teaching aspect of it gives me a chance to share my passion with others, as well as to help them look at the world in a new way. 

I also work as a dance instructor on the side, which I love so much. I run most of the classical ballet department, which is the dance style that seems to be the best fit for me as a teacher. I have also become a life coach for quite a few of my 12-18 year old female students, which is quite satisfying.


----------



## garcdanny26

Mcquinnish said:


> Nope, you are wrong. Engineers and scientists can be either. Thinking vs. Feeling functions dictate how you make decisions and not your academic preferences or interests.
> 
> That stereotype simply came about because the conventional/pragmatic meaning of thinking has been linked (arbitrarily, aka this holds no truth) to STEM fields especially and any sort of field/work/person that someone sees as "smart" (this is also arbitrary and can just as well be found used to describe the history of art or quantum mechanics).
> 
> Being a scientist or engineering does not mean you are dom/aux extroverted thinking or introverted thinking. They are not synonymous.
> 
> People who have a dominant/auxiliary thinking function also have feeling functions, so those engineers also have Fe and Fi and those may very well be their dominant or auxiliary function.


Makes sense. Yeah I always heard that idea being thrown around so I wanted some clarification on that. Thank you for the information!


----------



## Wiwa

ISFP

Cosmetology

I was in college for Finance on and off while I figured out my life. I'm not cut out for the business career world but at least I learned how money works while I was at it.

My current path is much more fun and awesome! I love honing my skills and seeing the befores and afters. I don't mind letting people ramble at me either.


----------



## Red Panda

I recently got my BSc in Dietetics and am INFP. Of course, I'm struggling with getting started and finding clients because I always feel inadequate (even though I got pretty awesome grades).


----------



## Kyora

Degree: Bachelor in Modern literature and languages (English-German)
Master in Modern Literature and languages (English-German) with a specialization in Languages for Business purposes (I guess that's the name in English )

MBTI: ISFP or ESFP

I like languages but I did hate my studies (but loved my friends)


----------



## vimalahot

degree - business mgmt. 

masters - MBA 

soon - Dr. in marketing/economic development

and maybe some post-grad certs in political science


MBTI - i dunno, don't care. it changes often, so it's not relevant. maybe INTP or INFJ.


----------



## MonieJ

Degree- B.S in IT (still workin on it)

MS - Health IT(debating if I'm goin to jump right into it after I get my B.S)

I'm thinking of dbl majoring or just goin back for a B.S in biology as well. 

Do I enjoy IT? Since it's a vast topic I enjoy some of the aspects of it and some of it I have no interests in.

Right... ISTJ


----------



## Wild

ESFP 

Biology, eventually a veterinary degree :kitteh:


----------



## arthur1996

*Degree:* Currently sociology/anthropology but thinking about moving to a language degree.
*MBTI:* IxFx (probably INFJ though but just not sure yet)
*Do you actually like it?*
I kinda like my current degree (especially anthropology) but sometimes I'm wondering "on what evidence is based those theories? how can you say that from just statistics?".
Also, I've felt there was "something" missing and as I'm planning to work in a multilingual setting later (really fond of languages and I wish to devote my entire time on it), I think a language degree would be more relevant than just a sociology degree.


----------



## Gossip Goat

arthur1996 said:


> *Degree:* Currently sociology/anthropology but thinking about moving to a language degree.
> *MBTI:* IxFx (probably INFJ though but just not sure yet)
> *Do you actually like it?*
> I kinda like my current degree (especially anthropology) but sometimes I'm wondering "on what evidence is based those theories? how can you say that from just statistics?".
> Also, I've felt there was "something" missing and as I'm planning to work in a multilingual setting later (really fond of languages and I wish to devote my entire time on it), I think a language degree would be more relevant than just a sociology degree.


I also looooove anthropology, in my class we never spoke about stats (or about theories) tho, it was mostly ethnographies& their discussion / analysis.


----------



## Baron Rockmore

Degree : Professional Hell-raising
MBTI : ENTJ

I certainly love it.


----------



## Monroe

Degree: Mechanical Engineering 
MBTI: ISTP
I do like it, and I like exploring the limits of what I can do. It's kind of a self-discovery. I will add on a minor of Computer Science, just to fluff it. I like programming as well.


----------



## 318138

Type: INFP

Degree: I have a bachelor's degree in criminology and currently studying archaeological science (archaeometry) and egyptian archaeology.

Occupation: Hahah I work at Maccas XD. I'm still in uni lol


----------



## arthur1996

Gossip Goat said:


> I also looooove anthropology, in my class we never spoke about stats (or about theories) tho, it was mostly ethnographies& their discussion / analysis.


Never? Nooo you're so lucky.  Well we were probably gonna do that in the upcoming years (maybe in my 2th grade). This year, we did analyse texts in our seminar class tho but it was most sociological texts (and the original authors just explainingtheir theories so nope, no ethnography...). 
So yeah I'm kinda jealous. ^^


----------



## MrT

xNFJ and I received a Bachelors in Sciences in Computer Science (CS).

I certainly enjoy writing software and found the degree to be much less intimidating than anyone gives use credit for. With that in mind, I found that I had a hard time "fitting in" with my peers because I wasn't as interested in the discipline of CS as they were.


----------



## HAL

Theoretical Physics. INTP.

It's in the UK so I don't do it as minors + major.

I'm on a 100% 'Theoretical Physics' degree but I get to pick modules in later years to suit my interests. As well as the core modules e.g. quantum mechanics etc, I've chosen to do a lot of fluid dynamics, right up to the advanced geophysical level, which should be pretty cool. I've also taken a module called 'Coding Theory' which is apparently about the way information is transmitted, e.g. making radars, wifi, satellites etc sending data in the most lossless form. Sounds quite interesting but I so far have no idea what it'll entail. I also did a module on Python programming which I really enjoyed. If I could do more on computer programming I definitely would. Computer programming is the area I'd mostly likely look into self-teaching if I decided I wanted to pursue something new for intellectual stimulation after my degree.


----------



## BigApplePi

B.S. in mathematics with equivalent of M.S. in same. INTP. Never got far enough to do anything creative so ending up settling for computer programming.


----------



## Zaknafein

I am an ESTP doing business management
hopefully will get the degree
I mean i like it but dislike it aswell. I really enjoy whenever there are seminars or stuff like presentations. They can give me piece of information and I will improvise from it and it will turn out great
BUT
when it comes to essays and stuff that requires lot of research and planning I really struggle and can't be asked doing it
theory is so boring


----------



## Schmendricks

*Degree:* Double Associate's Degree - Art History and Studio Art

*MBTI:* ISFP

*Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:* I do like it, and ha, that's how I ended up nabbing degrees in them in the first place - I started college with no clue what to declare a major in and before I knew it I'd taken fifty percent of the classes I'd need to fulfill the requirements for both just by picking classes I personally felt like using my being in a formal educational establishment to brush up on. I'm currently working in video gaming in a position that felt very much like I was picked for on grounds for how well I interviewed - I certainly don't feel like it's set me back and I'm glad of what I learned out of those areas of study.


----------



## pertracto

Have a degree in *Language, Litterature and Foreign Civilisation*, a Master in *Pharmacology, Physiopathology and Neurobiology * (before that I've been studying *Bioengineering* and before that *Cognitive and Adaptative Neurosciences*), and now I'm going to start an *MBA specialized in biotechnologies*. 

My cursus is a mess, I've been changing institution every year since I graduated from high school just out of curiousity and indecisiveness... don't grow up to be like me :jaded:

I'm an ISTP.


----------



## Aridela

INTP

I have a BSc in Archaeology. 

Love it, but I don't like the uncertainty of it and the pay is really bad for what you do. Hence, I'm working in Finance (for a Utilities company, not the evil bankers, alright? Though not certain it makes any difference in the end).


----------



## knittigan

INFP

BA in Gender Studies and Philosophy
Certificate in Human Resources and Labour Relations

I would probably do my education over if I had the chance. Specifically, I would have focused more on HR/organizational behaviour rather than complete a fluffy BA that would get me into law school, since labour law is one of my biggest interests and I don't have the temperament to be a lawyer.


----------



## AzV

ENTJ 3w4.

Has just finished my undergraduate study in Metallurgical and Materials Engineering last February.
Now I am working for a short time as R&D Engineer, but I already love the job!
I'm taking the Master degree this September and PhD afterwards.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Swordsman of Mana said:


> frankly, I think every xxTP should at least consider going into some form of computer programming, IT, MIS or software design.


STPs maybe. Every ISTP I know is involved in something to do with computers. I would find it boring though, personally. I like things more along the lines of culture, language, philosophy, theology, and some artistic stuff etc. It's less concrete.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

lookslikeiwin said:


> STPs maybe. Every ISTP I know is involved in something to do with computers. I would find it boring though, personally. I like things more along the lines of culture, language, philosophy, theology, and some artistic stuff etc. It's less concrete.


but it is employable? that's the most important question


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Swordsman of Mana said:


> but it is employable? that's the most important question


I got married to an ENTJ. I don't need to be employed as long as I'm doing something of worth to him.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

lookslikeiwin said:


> I got married to an ENTJ. I don't need to be employed as long as I'm doing something of worth to him.


lmao! fair enough :tongue:


----------



## Lakigigar

MTBI: INFP
Degree: No degree (even not a college degree)
Occupation: two years unemployed

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?: No and no. I don't like my life, but I also know i wouldn't do something else. I'm not motivated to study, i also don't think it's ethical right to research in name of humanity. I also don't want to work, because i don't agree with the concept of working in name of government. It's slavery, and I oppose it.


----------



## confusedasheck

ISFJ 5w6

Degree: Currently working towards my BS in Human Centered Computing(was in Psychology but I found it rather boring).
Occupation: I flip burgers on campus.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Lakigigar said:


> MTBI: INFP
> Degree: No degree (even not a college degree)
> Occupation: two years unemployed
> 
> Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?: No and no. I don't like my life, but I also know i wouldn't do something else. I'm not motivated to study, i also don't think it's ethical right to research in name of humanity. I also don't want to work, because i don't agree with the concept of working in name of government. It's slavery, and I oppose it.


Lmao how are you going to surive for the rest of your life? Are you a Hilton / Rothschild? xo


----------



## Groovy

INFJ

Major in: English and Cultural Studies (basically literature), and Indigenous Studies.

I study full time as well as do babysitting and freelance makeup artistry but I want to either be an academic, or an author, or both - preferably off the grid and away from the rat race )

I love what I study, I just wish I could do more. Luckily, my university is finally offering Spanish soon so I'll do that in due time.


----------



## Noctis

INFP

Earning an MS in Modelling and Simulation by next year hopefully. 

I am an intern.


----------



## Chantel

Degree: Pre-Nursing
MBTI: INFJ

I haven't actually started nursing school yet or any courses that I need before applying to nursing school (just recently switched to this from Public Health so I won't know until I start about a month or so from now). But I'm hoping I do like it no matter how challenging it's going to get. What I plan to do with Nursing I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## Razorsharp

Master of Science in Mechanical Engineering
ENFP
Occupation: Marketing Director for a B2B company with 50 Employees and handling distributors in 84 countries.


----------



## riotgrrrl

Type: INFP
Degree: Classics (Latin language and literature, ancient history, archaeology and philosophy)

Did I enjoy it? Yes and no. It's a fascinating subject and one of the most varied disciplines you can get in the arts and humanities. However, I think I would have been happier and more motivated doing something more practical and "helpful", and I'm probably going to go back to university to get a masters in occupational therapy.


----------



## Faery

English/Linguistics, minor in Psychology and German.
INFJ.
I love it.


----------



## Michael.INTJ

INTJ

No formal qualifications. Currently researching and will continue to research more in-depth over the next several weeks which one I believe will suit me more. These are the fields I have looked into so far, and all interest me enough to consider them:

Archaeology
Astronomy
Chemical Engineering 
Climatology 
Marine Biology
Cytotechnology
Microbiology

My biggest concern is funding, as I am 27 years old, and fast-approaching 28 and currently unemployed (not from choice or disability), time is of the essence so to speak, especially as these particular fields take years of studying in order to progress into an actual career.

I've e-mailed National Careers for professional advice, hopefully when they reply they will provide some good, direct information which can help me, mainly regarding funding and university placement, if at all possible in my situation, I can only imagine it is, not to mention I would ideally need accommodation throughout my study period. Including finding a dead end job simply to earn some money over the next coming years.


_I honestly can't picture myself holding down a dead end job for the rest of my life, I've been there, done that, not really wanting to return. I wish I had made this decision earlier in life, if only I knew back then what I know now... As of right now, truthfully, this all seems like an up-hill battle with two-tone boulders rolling down the hill. My god, how it all seems like complete bollox. Doesn't matter what your MBTI is, if you make enough stupid mistakes in your youth, it can slow if not ruin your future entirely._ ~ Time will truly tell.

'smiley face'.


----------



## GinaM

ISFP

Undergraduate: Comparative Literature (Love it!)
Post-grad: Law (Bah humbug! I should have either been done with school or gotten a Ph.D. in English instead of getting the Juris Doctor. The legal industry is far too boring and conservative for me.)

None of my work experience (generic office and retail positions) has been related to either of my degrees. I absolutely hated my desk job; it involved too much paperwork, too many hours on the phone, and micromanagement that was detrimental to the company's stated objectives. My experiences in retail varied from awful (at a company that had a ridiculous number of policies) to pretty awesome (at a more laid-back company that was a haven for creative types). 

Ultimately, I aspire to sell the all-natural toiletries I make.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Telecommunications Engineering

In this day and age, a lot of job prospects. Seemed most practical choice.


----------



## Endologic

Faery said:


> English/Linguistics, minor in Psychology and German.
> INFJ.
> I love it.


YEEAHH, DEUTSCHLAND!

With me, INTP, 25° Celsius.


----------



## Faery

Emologic said:


> YEEAHH, DEUTSCHLAND!
> 
> With me, INTP, 25° Celsius.


Ja? ADOPT ME BITTE! :shocked:


----------



## Amphoteric

INFP (INxP)

No degree yet, I'm an undergrad in Biochemistry, it's alright but I like linguistics, classics, and learning language more. I'm considering minoring in a foreign language, would love to study Latin, Greek or Japanese.


----------



## Fleetfoot

MTBI: ESTP
Degree: BS in Business/Marketing
Occupation: Something hopefully temporary.


----------



## BatFlapClap

MBTI: ENFJ
Degree: Human/Social Services
Occupation: Childcare with a boatload of kidderoonis

Positives: I like being able to have a role in shaping children's lives/ethics, etc., and I enjoy forming meaningful connections with the chillyens and their families. Watching children make sense of the world and form opinions and insights is amazing. Plus some of the things the kids say is so funny and ridiculous.

Negatives: Sometimes the bureaucracy of my current job gets on my nerves. I space out too much for a job that requires constant care and attention. People in my line of work are generally burnt out, so I feel obligated to take care of my co-workers, and the children, leaving me in a state of crispy, burnt outedness. As I am the peacekeeper and intermediary between my boss and co-workers, so I spend a lot of time smoothing out conflicts and negative feelings.

I'd love to be able to dedicate more time to writing, poetry, and other creative pursuits, but feel my time is limited, and feel tired after the drag of a long work week. 

I do overall enjoy what I do, but am considering shifting into nannying, so I have time with children, but also time for myself. I'd have to deal with less, large scale drama, and would only have to focus on appeasing one family, as opposed to dozens.


----------



## hyphenatedspace

INFP -- undergraduate degree in fine arts and graduate degree in architecture. In a love/hate relationship with it, it's very demanding of time but intellectually rewarding.


----------



## Van87

INFJ 
Communication Arts
Can't get a job. Need to go back to school. *sigh*


----------



## Jaune

Likely ISFP.

Undeclared, but I am thinking about majoring in business.

Tomorrow will be my first day of classes, we'll see if I like it or not.


----------



## Nephilibata

INFJ, first year in BA Music and Sound Design. Switching over to Animation as soon as I can though


----------



## Kn0wB34

*Personality:* INFP/borderline INFJ
*-Bachelor's:* International Relations

*-Master's: *Security Studies- National Security& Organized Violence to be exact (in progress)

*-Job Status:* Struggling.

*-Future:*Post-Baccalaureate Certificate in Computer Science. I want to add Computer Science to my current field. It was my first choice of major back in college tbh...

I'm quite a nerd lol...not too sure if I see myself doing a PhD though.


----------



## Kn0wB34

Double post.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Personality: INFP
Degree: Japanese
Profession: Badass Internet Personality


----------



## BigApplePi

Math. INTP. Using my math background to apply to thinking about theories in philosophy and psychology and more. You know ... good logic, categorization, awareness of definition ... that kind of thing. What the heck does this (#12535) have to do with that?


----------



## leictreon

INFP. Majoring on systems engineering. I don't like it but there are no other choices where I live and I don't have the financial stability to pursue my dreams (that and I don't know what they actually are)


----------



## PowerShell

ENTP:
Bachelor's: Technology Management with a Concentration in Networking and Network Security
Master's: MBA in Technology Management


----------



## kittenmogu

ISFP, BFA in Illustration.


----------



## Dagmar

ISFP

BA in Art: Concentration - Jewelry & Metalsmithing
Minor in Digital Media (Mostly video editing / production classes)

I went for a BA instead of BFA because I didn't want to feel "locked in" to just one art form. I was interested in video and still am, though I'm currently not using either part of my degree for work. It doesn't matter as much to me what I do for a job at this point; I care more about my work environment, structure, and stability. I work at a mortgage company right now and really like it, even though it has nothing to do with what I studied in school. I love my coworkers and there are a lot of aspects to my job that I enjoy.

I've thought about starting some sort of online art business or something, but I hate planning and the idea of doing every job role myself. Right now I could not support myself that way either. But maybe someday, I could do that on the side or something.


----------



## Ghostcolors

ENFP
Master's in School Counseling - got my degree this past December 
Job: School substitute - tying to get hired as a counselor!


----------



## salt

ISTP (as the tests say, but im not sure)
im major in mechanical engineering rn
i chose business and management at first, but too many people choose that major and so its unemployment rate in my country is growing more than anything else so


----------



## Maye

This sounds like a 6w7 sp/sx to me. Lyrics Below.







* *




I guess you don't need it
I guess you don't want me to repeat it
But everything I have to give I'll give to you
It's not like we planned it
You tried to stay, but you could not stand it
To see me shut down slow
as though it was an easy thing to do
Listen when
All of this around us'll fall over
I tell you what we're gonna do
You will shelter me my love
And I will shelter you
I will shelter you
I left you heartbroken, but not until those very words were spoken
Has anybody ever made such a fool out of you
It's hard to believe it
Even as my eyes do see it
The very things that make you live are killing you
Listen when all of this around us'll fall over
I tell you what we're gonna do
You will shelter me my love
I will shelter you
Listen when
All of this around us'll fall over
I tell you what we're gonna do
Hey you will shelter me my love
I will shelter you
If you shelter me too
I will shelter you
I will shelter you


----------



## milkssi93

Media Studies
ISTP

I'm working right now as a marketing associate. I'd rather be doing something else than be stuck in an office everyday.


----------



## truenorthrunner

ENFP

Bachelor Electrical Engineering

Do you actually like it: euh.. well.. not really.. Have been working in the field for 10 years but I am now thinking of quitting. I think it could be a great job for people of NT or STJ types that like to deal with tons of data and cold logic but it is probably way too impersonal and competitive to my liking. Though I like the people I have been working with during all those years.

Would you rather be doing something else?: Yes.. Ideally something related to education or counselling


----------



## daydr3am

Degree: Bachelor's in finance

MBTI: INFJ

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?: Yes, I enjoy finance. I wish my job was more involved with helping others, but I can find ways to do that outside of work. It helps that my employer has a relationship with the local Habitat for Humanity, so I volunteer with them a few times a year.

Occupation: Premium auditor


----------



## Happy29

ESFJ with an Associate's in Legal Studies. Former paralegal (still am, but they added another job), now Office Manager. If I wasn't working 8:00 am-7:00 pm every day, I'd consider getting a BA in business, but I don't see it happening soon.


----------



## Katie Koopa

INTP, Bachelor's in Finance. Meh, sometimes I wish I would have studied something else, but I still think this suits me well enough.


----------



## Whatevs

This thread is hilarious! SO SO SO many people here mistyped! Gotta love it! "I'm an INTJ with a degree in Fluffy Kitten Studies! I spend my days petting fluffy kittens and wouldn't change it for the world!" :laughing: :crazy::shocked::kitteh::tongue:

To answer the question of the thread though, ENTP Entrepreneur!


----------



## Dagmar

Whatevs said:


> This thread is hilarious! SO SO SO many people here mistyped! Gotta love it! "I'm an INTJ with a degree in Fluffy Kitten Studies! I spend my days petting fluffy kittens and wouldn't change it for the world!" :laughing: :crazy::shocked::kitteh::tongue:
> 
> To answer the question of the thread though, ENTP Entrepreneur!


What's your business called? Professional Know-It-All?


----------



## Whatevs

Zinerva said:


> What's your business called? Professional Know-It-All?


HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT?! :shocked: ARE YOU STALKING ME?!?! :shocked:


----------



## Dagmar

Whatevs said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT?! :shocked: ARE YOU STALKING ME?!?! :shocked:


Shouldn't you know how I knew? >


----------



## Gossip Goat

Whatevs said:


> This thread is hilarious! SO SO SO many people here mistyped! Gotta love it! "I'm an INTJ with a degree in Fluffy Kitten Studies! I spend my days petting fluffy kittens and wouldn't change it for the world!" :laughing: :crazy::shocked::kitteh::tongue:
> 
> To answer the question of the thread though, ENTP Entrepreneur!


This place is already filled with enough people spewing stereotypes & misinformation, don't perpetuate them.


----------



## PowerShell

Should I be an argumentative ENTP and get a law degree? MBA and JD would be a killer combination.


----------



## Dan E

*Degree:*
Bachelor and Master in Accounting
My occupation involves financial auditing in the government/not-for-profit environment.

*MBTI:* 
INTJ

*Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?: *
I am quite passionate about my work and the reports we produce. It helps that I can see our reports used for decisions with conclusive and/or tangible outcomes. I'd be quite frustrated otherwise.

I consider careers to be a credence good (rather than something easy to compare), so I can't say for sure if there is something else I'd rather be doing. All I know is I'm good at this service, I enjoy it, and it is valuable to those seeking to be informed.


----------



## ethylene

INTP, BSc in Chemical Engineering, am currently a Master's student in Polymer Science. I'm currently working on my thesis, and lab work is quite enjoyable.


----------



## joshman108

INTP, Sociology


----------



## Solar Angel

I'm a walking stereotype as an ENFP majoring in occupational therapy.


----------



## atamagasuita

Computer software nerd/fucking boring Japanese translator thank you Google translate. Enfp/istp


----------



## Blessing

INTP
BA in Accounting
Would like to have a career in possibly risk management


----------



## Epic Love

Degree: I'm still in Law School and doing a writing program.

MBTI: INFJ

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?: Yes. If I would live in the US I would be studying writing/screenwriting, since I heard that this is an actual thing at colleges there or/and I would probably be also a psychologist/psychiatrist. I would study it in my country if the programs would offer what actually got me intersted in the first place but tehy simply are different than the ones in the US, especially the work later on because of our health insurence here.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

INTJ, Economics

Never worked in the field, went straight into investment banking, sideways move into IT. Spent some time self employed as a jewellery designer then went into Hospitality. In my book university was a total waste of time exceot to fill in a few years while I had no idea what else to do with my life. 

What would I rather do? Fiction writer


----------



## anathema_9

[unknown personality type], History. 

No idea what I want to do. I picked History because it supposedly is a 'transferable degree', I enjoy it, and a lot of lawyers were once historians (interested in the legal field; am not unrealistic about the job prospects). 

Now please excuse me whilst I have another existential crisis about my future.


----------



## Lady_Stardust

I'm an ENFP halfway through a Psychology degree, after that I think I'll try and do some postgrad stuff in addiction counselling but not too decided yet


----------



## Blessing

Swirl said:


> INTP
> BA in Accounting
> Would like to have a career in possibly risk management


Although if I could choose _anything_, I would become an actress. Shame I can't act though.

:laughing:


----------



## atamagasuita

I have elementary degree and i have no mbti. Got any problem with that?


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

ISFJ who can't decide :sad:


----------



## gingermouse

INFJ with psychology for undergraduate, behavioral neuroscience in progress for graduate!


----------



## Moondust

INFP law student, with GREAT interest in psychology and art. I just hope that after I finish my studies I will have enough time to turn my hobbies into my second job.
I wanted to do business as well, but I figured I would have to duplicate myself, so It's not gonna happen.


----------



## BlackDog

INTJ. I have a major in philosophy and a minor in anthropology.


----------



## gardengnome

INFP and currently it's philosophy

Minor might be psychology or history or something (or philosophy if I change my major to something more practical like CS)


----------



## crazitaco

INFP. Majored in Art, and I just enrolled in my first semester for a Baking/Pastry specialty certification.
I want to be a professional cake decorator. The only way to not be a starving artist is to be a cake artist :tongue:


----------



## Lollapalooza

ISFP
I studied in vocational school and now I'm working in a library. 
It wasn't my dream job, though, I wanted to be a translator but I should've studied in university, but I didn't want to. 
I got a position as a trainee in a library and noticed that I like the job, I still do.


----------



## 100_the_cat

INFJ

Communication Design

Nope, too much execution, I'm a mystic now


----------



## Cataclysm

BlackDog said:


> INTJ. I have a major in philosophy and a minor in anthropology.


 How's that going for you? I'm interested in those subjects myself.


----------



## BlackDog

Cataclysm said:


> How's that going for you? I'm interested in those subjects myself.


I absolutely love it, and if I had my way I would never leave school. 

That being said, I wouldn't necessarily recommend philosophy as a major for everybody. Though I do think it fosters skills which are universally valuable, there are more - shall we say - practical degrees that one could pursue if their primary concern is finding a stable, high-earning job (particularly one that is directly related to their major).

I don't say this to undermine philosophy in any way, but I wouldn't want to see someone pursue their degree only to act surprised after graduation that it isn't particularly sought after in the general job market.


----------



## Nipidol

Infj
I'm a medical student.

I don't think I would choose anything else. I like studying human. I like studying myself.


----------



## Miss Bingley

xNxJ, political science and english.


----------



## BrownEyedGirl1

ISFP and started out in Early Childhood Education, then switched to Legal studies. Received an Associate's as a Paralegal. Working at an accounting office and a group leader in an elementary level childcare environment.


----------



## Alles_Paletti

INTJ, MSc in Chemical Engineering.

Although I switched from engineering to strategy/consulting.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated

Philosophy BA here, and I just dropped out of a Philosophy/Linguistics graduate program to play write and play music full time. INTP.


----------



## NiamhD

ISTP

I never graduated college. I went to a community college, where I initially studied Art, then changed my major to General Business.

I'm a stay-at-home-mom, and I run a home-based hobby business where I make art and lots of crafty things.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Entp, IT


----------



## SevenENTP

ENTP, Economics


----------



## Carpe Vinum

ESTJ*

Majored in English and Kinesiology (Physical Education) with minor in Classical Civilizations. I've taught P.E. and currently teach English and coach sports at the secondary level. I also run an Outdoor Adventure Club and teach Jiu-Jitsu.


(*possibly ENTJ -- typed as ESTJ but strong in Ni and only began researching/understanding cognitive functions recently)


----------



## Omg

Bry said:


> INTP, Philosophy. (Currently studying.)
> 
> It's brill, yes. That's why I'm doing it.


What can you do after guaduate?


----------



## navi__x3

*BS:* Business Administration with Human Resources emphasis.

I went for communcations initially, then switched to MIS. Got an administrative position at a company and enjoyed the freedom I was given. Ended up settling in with a business administration program and it suits me.

*MBTI:* INFP (3w2 9w1 7w8 sp/sx)


----------



## koalamort

Degree: Double major in Linguistics and History

MBTI: xNFP, Type 5

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?: I had my heart set on the double major since high school. History was quite easy for me, as it was mostly research and writing. Linguistics was a challenge (problem sets, trees, and IPA oh my!) and had me improve my Ti. I don't regret having majored in those two subjects (although it's only been a year since I've graduated). I'm interested in getting a Masters in Politics/International Relations and eventually becoming a translator/interpreter.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTJ, international political science.


----------



## Corinna

INFP (though some test said INTP)

Studying to be a nurse. 

_Yes_, I would like to do something else. Like study social sciences. Or be an urban planner. Or just run a little coffee shop. I only chose nursing because right now basically every nurse gets employed here. What a terrible reasoning that was.


----------



## with water

INFP music major


----------



## Inveniet

INTJ - Freelancer
Fuck the establishment aka long live free enterprise!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTP
Cybersecurity. I don't know about this. I'm a little disturbed by the fact that I can't find any Cybersecurity job that doesn't require a higher level of education or years of work experience.


----------



## angelfish

Corinna said:


> INFP (though some test said INTP)
> 
> Studying to be a nurse.
> 
> _Yes_, I would like to do something else. Like study social sciences. Or be an urban planner. Or just run a little coffee shop. I only chose nursing because right now basically every nurse gets employed here. What a terrible reasoning that was.


I don't know... someday you might be very happy to have nursing in your pocket. I think there is much value in having a profession you can always return to if life doesn't go to plan (realistically, when does life ever go to plan?). From there you can try the social sciences (I think having a background in nursing would give you a leg up in most of them) or running a coffeeshop. As for urban planning, just depends on your level of education. I believe at least in the US that you need a master's. So if you're doing a Nursing BSN, then you can go to a master's program in urban planning following that. Maybe you'd need to take a couple more courses, at most. But to know you'll always have a safety net... I think that's pretty nice. Plus you'll have the medical knowledge that will help you navigate life much better than those who don't know the first thing about treatment.


----------



## PowerShell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INTP
> Cybersecurity. I don't know about this. I'm a little disturbed by the fact that I can't find any Cybersecurity job that doesn't require a higher level of education or years of work experience.


What do they actually teach in those cybersecurity degrees? Cybersecurity is such a broad field so I'm wondering what does it even focus on.


----------



## navi__x3

angelfish said:


> I don't know... someday you might be very happy to have nursing in your pocket. I think there is much value in having a profession you can always return to if life doesn't go to plan (realistically, when does life ever go to plan?). From there you can try the social sciences (I think having a background in nursing would give you a leg up in most of them) or running a coffeeshop. As for urban planning, just depends on your level of education. I believe at least in the US that you need a master's. So if you're doing a Nursing BSN, then you can go to a master's program in urban planning following that. Maybe you'd need to take a couple more courses, at most. But to know you'll always have a safety net... I think that's pretty nice. Plus you'll have the medical knowledge that will help you navigate life much better than those who don't know the first thing about treatment.


I could see how a fellow INFP would be hesitant to become a nurse. They have to be very specific and forgetting something or making a mistake could cause injury or be fatal. Not to mention the fact that you're always around sick people, that would be so hard on a Dom Fi.

(Sorry I'm a Debbie Downer, that's literally just why I wouldn't want to be a nurse.)

Other then that, I think you made very accurate points. I go to my ISFJ nurse aunt anytime anything happens.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

PowerShell said:


> What do they actually teach in those cybersecurity degrees? Cybersecurity is such a broad field so I'm wondering what does it even focus on.


Cybersecurity degrees has been met with scorn by a number of articles I have read.

At my school at least, they give you a lot of network related material and practice with security tools. I've just finished my first year so I haven't necessarily touched much security and only a little networking.

Student learning outcomes


> Demonstrate troubleshooting strategies with a variety of security problems.
> Install and configure Web, database, file, and application servers.
> Develop and implement effective security and disaster recovery systems and policies.
> Develop and maintain technical documentation and procedures for security management.
> Demonstrate effective research, planning, and security management of software updates and fixes.
> Apply accumulated knowledge and skills in an actual industry environment.
> Demonstrate effectiveness in the use of computer forensic tools, procedures, techniques, and hardware, as well as maintaining physical evidence.
> Demonstrate effectiveness in configuring authentication schemes, such as NAT, content security and content vectoring, SYNDefender, and VPNs using industry standard firewalls.
> Demonstrate effectiveness in the use and scan of a network with heterogeneous operating systems and identify security vulnerabilities.
> Demonstrate knowledge of multiple areas within the liberal arts arena.
> Demonstrate knowledge in design and configuration of Windows security.
> Demonstrate effectiveness in tracking and monitoring, as well as managing kicker attacks against Linux servers and how to prevent them.


Very important thing to note is that these skills are really oriented to people like a Chief Information Security Officer (that's really a senior level example but it's the first that I remembered) based on what I have read. There are other positions like code auditors and cyrptographers and this degree is simply not suited for those careers. Those require advanced mathematics. I would understand that these programs across the country are in their infancy. But a lot of critics are saying that it's a lot of hype because of security issues happening in the world and it comes as a major selling point for colleges.

I know essentially one of the last semesters a student would literally be protecting a server from a professor all day. My school has what they call capstone classes where everything just comes together. In software apps, a student might get six projects which all add up to using over 20 programming languages. Probably most of which the student never learned. It's all about adaptability. These are pass or fail classes too and it's not unheard of for every student that signed up to fail. I kind of hope that's not me.

I was actually talking to a student and he said that our essential of security info class is worthlessly easy.

My concerns are as follows:
-a lot of experience asked for in job listings
-when I read material about Cybersecurity, it feels like taking forensics class. Have you ever taken that in high school? It just strikes me as full of common sense and perhaps too easy to absorb an interest. At the same it's the realm of hacking and honeypots. That really boggles my mind a little bit. I whole premise doesn't capture me that much. Like okay, it does actually include physically securing computers. But that's not the most insightful thing I've ever said. Let's take networking for example, at least with these networking things I can distinguish term definitions. Like what does intranet mean? What's the difference between an internet and a plain network? Switch? Router? That is at least something I could try to wrap my head around. "Authentication vs identification" was like "Oh, well yes." You know what I'm saying? I don't have a particular drive to learn it. Watching a YouTube PowerPoint is like reading notes for a class. It just makes common sense, maybe one didn't consider it but it's pretty easy to figure out. I tend to like stuff that I don't necessarily know the answer to just by thinking about it or having it be directed.
-I would be a pretty bad hypocrite. My laptop's password is four characters, my home computer is set to auto-login and literally uses a version of Windows XP. I only download and install an antivirus when I feel there is a need and then I uninstall it afterwards. I tend to prefer software that I'm familiar with to the latest and greatest (which is often the most secure as well.) Perhaps most ironically, I disagree with much of copyright and theoretically part of my job would be to enforce it and accept it. I guess that is true of any legal job.
-I once met a guy who talking about security organizations and associations and had no idea prior knowledge of what he was talking about. I honestly think that I don't have the interest yet. I have little patience for YouTube tutorials and I would rather be taught by a teacher.
It's definitely too early to say that I will enjoy the practice of it because I haven't done it yet. I haven't taken a class in it yet. I also haven't really completed much else in the realm of networking. I'm gonna try to make a concerted effort to explore these topics but my family is annoying. Apparently it takes over 50 minutes to write a post now because I got interrupted five times. One of the things I always wanted to learn was how the internet works. So I'm taking a class in Internetworking next semester and that is really an elective course for my major. There is also a lack of talk about it. When you go around the school, nobody talks about Cybersecurity. A lot of people don't even know it's there, it's completely new. At least a couple of years old though. If I really like networking and that stuff, I think will just switch over to network administration where I heard a graduate can walk out of school into an entry-level job no problem. That sounds much nicer. Alternatively, I took the intro course to databases and it was very nice, interesting. That path would be down the road to software apps, but I'm not a big coder. I actually enjoyed the planning stage in building the databases and we didn't really code much in that particular class. That is definitely a strong career path, growing at an extremely high rate, but also having already a million jobs in this country. That's pretty much out of control. Cybersecurity grows at a high rate, but it isn't starting from hundreds of thousands of people already.
The only problem may be my grandpa because he may be difficult. He probably thinks Cybersecurity is so great. Though he knows nothing about computers. He may be taken aback and I might have to argue for a while.


----------



## lolalalah

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Very important thing to note is that these skills are really oriented to people like a Chief Information Security Officer (that's really a senior level example but it's the first that I remembered) based on what I have read.


I know during junior high I'd tell_ everybody_ about this, too. We had this big project about our dream careers going on and I went and exhibited the huge title 'cyber police officer' on the wall from the back of my class. I prepared a long speech they didn't even let me finish about how much a problem cyber crime was in the actual world - I knew my teacher was fascinated, though. 

I think this field sounds more intriguing when you think you'll be working as a _respected_ high ranking officer and you might be lucky not to get pulled in the opposite direction


----------



## clem

Degree: Engineering, Law 

MBTI: ENTJ 

Love my work. I feel successful.


----------



## Squirt

Degree: BS, Molecular Biology

MTBI: INTJ

Personal Satisfaction: I loved the coursework. Working in laboratories, collecting data in the field, and running experiments was a lot of fun. I liked the interface between chemistry and biology, so I ended up in microbiology, especially microbe-environment interactions. I have my name on a published paper.

Financial Satisfaction: I wanted to go into biochemistry but the expense of college exploded and I had to cut out quick. Molecular is like poor-man biochem. I also hate the medical field, so I was more into basic research and environmental applications. Hard positions to win with intense competition. I could not find much work with this degree and skill set except in analytical laboratories where you are lucky to be paid over minimum wage, unless you go into management (I would be good at that but hate it). 

If I had to do different, I would have went for an environmental engineering degree, where I could get a decent wage and also work on interesting and relevant, wholistic projects like stormwater parks and wastewater treatment facilities. This industry is expanding and involves all the things I like, including chemistry, biology, hydrology, and systems design. But, I had no clue about this when I started college, and now I am too poor and in debt to start over.

Current plan is to start up my own lab (because if I am going to be poor, I want to at least own my own business instead of making a glut of money for someone else), or become a consultant (even though I have met so many useless, arrogant, insufferable consultants so far in my work).

Choose carefully what degree you get and have a plan about how you will use it, as a degree is more of a big investment than it has ever been before.


----------



## PowerShell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Very important thing to note is that these skills are really oriented to people like a Chief Information Security Officer (that's really a senior level example but it's the first that I remembered) based on what I have read. There are other positions like code auditors and cyrptographers and this degree is simply not suited for those careers. Those require advanced mathematics. I would understand that these programs across the country are in their infancy. But a lot of critics are saying that it's a lot of hype because of security issues happening in the world and it comes as a major selling point for colleges.


It sounds very broad and that's probably why it's hard to find a job. If you're a Chief Security Officer, you have some sort of specialized background and worked your way up. You almost need to focus on either infrastructure (servers\routers), programming, or have a business background. My bachelor's degree was in Technology Management with a Concentration in Networking and Network Security. We mainly focused on the infrastructure side with security put as part of the curriculum but not the broad focus. What side of security are you looking to do? You might be able to get some certs to help you our such as a CCNA for the networking side. You will probably also have to cut your teeth in IT before specifically going into security. At least this is my experience in the 10+ years I've worked in IT.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

PowerShell said:


> It sounds very broad and that's probably why it's hard to find a job. If you're a Chief Security Officer, you have some sort of specialized background and worked your way up. You almost need to focus on either infrastructure (servers\routers), programming, or have a business background. My bachelor's degree was in Technology Management with a Concentration in Networking and Network Security. We mainly focused on the infrastructure side with security put as part of the curriculum but not the broad focus. What side of security are you looking to do? You might be able to get some certs to help you our such as a CCNA for the networking side. You will probably also have to cut your teeth in IT before specifically going into security. At least this is my experience in the 10+ years I've worked in IT.


It's definitely weighted more toward networking besides security specific work as well. Information Security Analyst was probably the most plausible of careers that I looked into and it does require experience. I think that is part of the criticism, is that you can learn something more general, get some experience and then pick up on the greater security concepts swiftly afterwards.

Actually, I just remembered that a typical outcome is that someone would be writing security policies. I don't know if that's a specific occupation.

I'm learning networking next semester as I have said somewhere, within the next year I will have covered the foundations of all of the major fields that my school works with. I think at the end of this second year it really becomes the time to decide on what to do, and to know where interests lie.


----------



## sadney

*Degree:
*Biology/Public Health

*MBTI:
*INFP

*Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:
*I love what I study and I love working in the medical field. I wouldn't want to do anything else. :m0827:


----------



## PowerShell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It's definitely weighted more toward networking besides security specific work as well. Information Security Analyst was probably the most plausible of careers that I looked into and it does require experience. I think that is part of the criticism, is that you can learn something more general, get some experience and then pick up on the greater security concepts swiftly afterwards.
> 
> Actually, I just remembered that a typical outcome is that someone would be writing security policies. I don't know if that's a specific occupation.
> 
> I'm learning networking next semester as I have said somewhere, within the next year I will have covered the foundations of all of the major fields that my school works with. I think at the end of this second year it really becomes the time to decide on what to do, and to know where interests lie.


It's not just that, it gives you a background on how things work. Being a security guy with no experience or real background in something you're writing security policies about will essentially put you at the same level as the non-technical technical manager. You might have a big picture idea of what's going on, but without the specific background knowledge, a lot of what you try to dictate won't make sense. I'd say if you're interested in networking get a CCNA. There's specializations in security. This would help you be more effective and also help you sell yourself in the cybersecurity market.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

PowerShell said:


> It's not just that, it gives you a background on how things work. Being a security guy with no experience or real background in something you're writing security policies about will essentially put you at the same level as the non-technical technical manager. You might have a big picture idea of what's going on, but without the specific background knowledge, a lot of what you try to dictate won't make sense. I'd say if you're interested in networking get a CCNA. There's specializations in security. This would help you be more effective and also help you sell yourself in the cybersecurity market.


I'm gonna give it more time and if I really like networking I will just switch over to that. I need to actually learn though first.


----------



## PowerShell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm gonna give it more time and if I really like networking I will just switch over to that. I need to actually learn though first.


Cisco a a mindf*ck. They literally change commands between minor versions (like say 8.3 vs 8.4). Your stuff will just randomly break when you update IOS. If you can master the Cisco game though, you can make bank, especially on the security side.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

INFP, majored in English literature.

That seems pretty stereotypical, right?


----------



## darknovat2t

ISFJ, Bachelor's in Renewable Energy Engineering.

..but I quit my job and started working in the fitness industry. Haha


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

INTP
BA in Philosophy (with minor in History)
MA in Philosophy of Psychology


----------



## rubix

ENTP. Studying Computing.


----------



## Felix Black

INFP. Master's degree in chemistry.


----------



## Bunniculla

ISTJ? Some here have suggested to me INFJ though. I am still mulling over this. Anyway:

Bachelors in Accounting haha.

I don't like it much. It makes the money though and there's great opportunities for growth (I've been promoted in two years and looking forward to another one this year). However, a job isn't that important to me unless it makes me miserable. I enjoy my life outside of my job: family, friends, luxuries, recreation, etc.


----------



## nep2une

ENFJ.

Currently considering a major in Sociology that specializes in crime. That, or Communications/Journalism. I'm likely going to end up with the latter, because I'm ultimately considering being a journalist, just maybe not this year.


----------



## Drecon

INFJ Bachelor's Artificial Intelligence


----------



## Unnecessary

INFP.
Degree- Business Law

Hated every minute of it but still got a 2:1
Really wish I had found my passion of cooking before I said "fuck it" and browsed through UCAS clearing for a random dartboard shot University in the shittest part of London

Of course I didn't say "fuck it", I was coerced by a family who values a university degree and high paying job, rather than finding out what is better for me to pursue.. Like becoming a chef and cooking dishes that paralyze the guests because of how tasty the food is, how good it looks, how it sounds, how it feels to eat and what you see when you close your eyes after taking a bite


THAT is what I should have done, but alas it didn't even slip, I made a jeopardizing decision based on a guilt trip from asian family members


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJ. Associate's degree majoring in graphic design, minoring in business management.

Note: It was in college in 1999 that I first took the MBTI and found out I had the same psychometric profile as Dwight Eisenhower and Marvin the Martian.


----------



## Mude

INFJ and Philosophy.

Despite being discouraged at almost every turn, it's the only thing I can see myself being fulfilled by. Ultimately, I want to be a professor but my back up plans are either legal/social researcher or post-humously renown, literary recluse. :/


----------



## AladdinSane

Happy Snowman said:


> INFP, psychology.
> 
> If I had to do it over again, I probably wouldn't have picked psychology. It's absolutely fascinating on the surface. What drew me to the field was the notion that I'd get to study the wonder that is human behavior. However, the field is, at the moment, mind-numbingly scientific. In fact, the empirical nature of psychology has forced the discipline to essentially ignore the forest for the trees.
> 
> I probably would've gone with English, philosophy, or religion if I had to choose again. I hope to study opera for a bit after grad school, but I'm very glad I didn't study music in college. I think universities have this way of destroying passion in their students.


The educational system in the United States is definitely problematic for INFPs.


----------



## StephMC

ISTP -- B.S. in Mathematics with an emphasis in Statistics. I ended up being a sofware developer, though I like math/comp sci equally!


----------



## Kn0wB34

INTP going through major interest changes. I have a Bachelors, then a Masters that focuses somewhat on Cyber Security/Cyber governance. I hope to get another Master's (online) in Computer Science starting in 2020 or late 2019.


----------



## Yami no Yume

AladdinSane said:


> The educational system in the United States is definitely problematic for INFPs.


I don't know much about the system in the US. Why do you think so?


----------



## AladdinSane

Yami no Yume said:


> I don't know much about the system in the US. Why do you think so?


If there's one group of people that need mentors to help them tame their enthusiasm for learning about everything its INFPs. I love to learn new things but when I went through school I wish I had teachers who thought less about all the details in their fields and had started out by presenting a problem or oddity and teaching from there, more of a constructivist approach, instead of going through a directory on the first day and telling you that's what your going to memorize for the test at the end.


----------



## AdverseYaw

Civil Aviation.
ISTP.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

ENTP
Computer Science - Artificial Intelligence


----------



## PiT

INTJ, Physics. It's not a surprising combination.


----------



## Cal

INTP and Cow slapping. Repeated all my classes seven times(I failed all of them six times) to get that degree, and it was all worth it!


----------



## Judson Joist

Squirt said:


> entry level graphic design job in 1999 was $10/hr.


My first one. My second one, proofreading Yellow Page ads, paid $8.50/hr. with no hope of moving forward or upward.



> My entry level job working as a laboratory technician after getting a bachelors degree in molecular biology was $11/hr in 2013. According to an inflation calculator, I was making $6.60/hr in 1999 money. :winetime:


The world with burn before our generation reaches retirement age. Rejoice.


----------



## Senah

Haha. As you would expect for an ENTP, I have degrees in 4 subjects (3 bachelors and 2 masters). I am considering applying for a PhD in a fifth subject next year.

It is the academic version of having loads of tabs open at once.


----------



## MaggieMay

INFJ. In a few more semesters I will have an associates of applied science degree in Mechanical Engineering Tech. 

I really enjoy the welding aspect, science and artistry duos are my favorite. I also love being able to diagnose and resolve the physical issues in whatever machine I am currently working on. It soothes something in my psyche to know it can and will be fixed.


----------



## SummerHaze

I'm ENFP.
I want to get MBA degree, so I was looking for a decent business school. I applied to Business school admission in Amsterdam. My goal is to become a business analyst. The importance of an MBA professional can never die out in the corporate world. Hence, the job security is assured when one thinks of pursuing their masters in management.


----------



## Exy

Unknown, but possibly Si-Ne, Fe-Ti, something like that.

Employment law, human resource management and psychology. I'm in my third semester now and public law is proving to be a pain in the a**.


----------



## Dissentient

I'm an INTJ, and have a BA in Legal Studies. I'm a few weeks away from my J.D.


----------



## bearlybreathing

I started off in a program to get a BS in math, then switched to chemistry, then dropped out for health reasons. I want to go back and actually get my degree, probably in mechanical engineering, but I don't think I want it bad enough to manage full time work, school, and managing my physical and mental health.
I'm an ISTP


----------



## SevSevens

Intj/entj - auditor.


----------



## whispers_the_wind

INFP

BSc in Biology, currently working on MSc Ecology. 

I honestly thought being a lifelong student would be pretty great and allow me to explore many interests, but my attention span for the "sitting and listening" type of lessons has been getting pretty low. I think I learn most when doing practical work so it's more a matter of hopefully finding something I'll be interested in pursuing as a career. Might get to a doctorate later on, depends where I'll be with life.


----------



## Timelordvictorious

ENTP
Physician

I don't have much clinical experience yet. I enjoy helping people with health problems because when you are worried about your health everything else is irrelevant. I enjoy a career that deals with life/death/turning points. Some specialties are more stressful than others and I don't know if I could hold on for too long in the ER for example. I do like the variety of experiences that medicine offers. Can I see myself doing something else? Sure, but not for life, just for a few months.


----------



## M Plus 7

INTJ
Accounting

I'm a 4th-year PhD student about to be Assistant Professor of Accounting and I absolutely love my job.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I am pursuing a BT in Network Administration.
Hopefully, I can peg on an AS in Computer Science.


----------



## SirCanSir

Currently summarising my Engineering in production and management degree. Or maybe i need one more year for that since i need the Master's too. 
I havent settled in a specific field yet but im gonna go for entrepreneurship for sure, one way or another since i want to get experienced so i can run my own buisiness one day. 
-ENTP-


----------



## motherofboys2004

Iam an INFP with a bachelors degree in special education, cognitively impaired, and a graduate degree in Autism. I also have an associate degree in social work


----------



## Darkest NiTe

SummerHaze said:


> I'm ENFP.
> I want to get MBA degree, so I was looking for a decent business school. I applied to Business school admission in Amsterdam. My goal is to become a business analyst. The importance of an MBA professional can never die out in the corporate world. Hence, the job security is assured when one thinks of pursuing their masters in management.


Mad respect for your desire to become a business analyst, but I HIGHLY recommend you look for a school with a Masters in Business Intelligence/Analysis.

At least in the US, the MBA will probably be a dead degree within the next 10 years. Companies just don't really care anymore.


----------



## Darkest NiTe

INxJ

BA Philosophy
BA Mathematics
MA Education Studies 
PhD Public Policy & Economics (hopefully in a few years, if it fits in with my current projection and my current life plan doesn't change too drastically)


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

INFP with Bachelor of Music Education in Instrumental/General Music Education, certified K-12.


----------



## Sooh

Degree: Teaching, 1st through 10th grade (Norwegian school system)

MBTI: INFJ

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?: I love the interaction with the students and the fact that no day is the same. I hate the grading and paperwork.


----------



## Lombardy poplar

INTP

Ba in physical therapy but haven't work a day in it.
Currently educating myself about graphic design, programming and photography.


----------



## Allersky

ENTP. Currently doing a BA in Psychology and Criminology, with plans to move into Forensic Psychology.


----------



## orion83uk

*Degree: *
Joint BEng(with Honours) degree in Electronic and Electrical Engineering. Chartered (CEng).

*MBTI:*
ESFJ.

*Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:*
Have been working as an Electrical Design Engineer now for over 10 years across various industries (Water, Nuclear, Transportation). Love it, and the variety of projects! I get a strange, geeky, high from doing complex LV electrical distribution designs in particular. Also like the atmosphere of working in an engineering office. I genuinely don't believe I could be happier doing something else.


----------



## poco a poco

*Degree:* BSED: Early Childhood & Special Education

*MBTI:* INFP

*Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:*
I love it !!!!!! Everything about it comes very naturally to me; in Special Ed, accommodation and individualization are extremely important & these are like... INFP superpowers lol. The only issues I have are with being FIRM lol, I have good classroom management, but I have trouble not following students' tangents I see as related to what I'm teaching. But I'm working on it~ I wouldn't be able to teach middle grades or high school, I would have 0 control over the class & they'd all be taller than me:shocked:
After I get enough experience that I can pass on, my goal in the future is to be a professor & teach future teachers


----------



## PinkLink

My MBTI is INFP. I don't have a college degree. I'm pretty sure I'm never going to get one. College just isn't for me. At least not in America. I've tried a few different community college programs, but none of them seem to really work for me. I don't see the point in taking general classes for the first two years. Since I don't really know what I want to do with my life yet I don't really have the motivation to go through those general classes. I need to know what I want in the end in order to go through the monotony of school. The only things that seem to interest me enough are history, chemistry, and writing. Maybe I'll choose one of those.


----------



## knitsix

Type: ISFJ
Degree: Working towards a Bachelor of Science in Computational Visualistics (Computer Science) and Master after that

I love it. I prefer Image Processing over Computer graphics (major topics in this Major) because to me it has more practical implications.


----------



## adacis

*Degree:* Character Animation BFA

*MBTI:* INFP

*Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:*
I enjoy drawing, but not necessarily animation as much. I only pursued it because the program was very strong. All the alumni work were exceptional compared to other art schools. I also chose the school because I had friends going there, whom I had met at the pre-college art program. So what could be more tempting than promising education and friendships you could deepen?
I don't regret selecting this major at all, but I do regret not being prepared for after-graduation plans. Creative jobs in the entertainment industry are competitive and I am having a hard time right now nabbing in-studio stable work. I know I can do it though as long as I keep trying. I learned so much, I believe I have something worthy I can offer to employers. I'm going all the way with this commitment to art.


----------



## horseloverfat

INTP - BS Computer Science
Idk about enneagram maybe 5w4 or 4w5

Not sure about masters either, maybe I'll get it in cognitive science. If not AI or computational mathematics.


----------



## L P

*Degree:* Video Game Production

*MBTI:* MBTI

*Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:*
I like it, it's not very lucrative where I live, but I do not regret going to school for it, but I do wish I got into a more lucrative field.


----------



## SirCanSir

Lord Pixel said:


> *Degree:* Video Game Production
> 
> *MBTI:* MBTI
> 
> *Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:*
> I like it, it's not very lucrative where I live, but I do not regret going to school for it, but I do wish I got into a more lucrative field.


That's what I wanted to do in highschool, but uncertainty won over me and sent me to engineering


----------



## incision

MSc Finance with an undergrad minor of Econ.
ENTJ
Retired but yeah, wish I had gone into zoology or paleontology. On the other hand, without it, I wouldn't have been able to retire before 40. And flipping back the other way, with the other routes, perhaps the passion would have remained.


----------



## The red spirit

*Degree:*
absolutely nothing, school only yet

*MBTI:*
ISFP, I guess

*Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?:*
I dunno, I will be deciding on what uni I should go in. Can't answer that well, but school was shit.


----------



## islandlight

Degree: Anthropology

MBTI: INTP

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else?
I had never heard of anthropology until I read the university calendar. I chose anthro as my major, and loved it. I never worked in any field directly related to it though.


----------



## WildRaspberries

Degree: English Literature and Film Studies

MBTI: ISFJ


----------



## dizzycactus

INTP

BSc was in Physics, then I did a 1-year MSc in Software Development, which got me into the current job (software dev). 

I like coding and stuff, although it doesn't pay massively here, and I inwardly berate myself constantly for not being one of those pushy/assertive/outgoing guys that seems to be necessary to actually progress in the corporate world.


----------



## Sandstread

Not sure of the mbti. As Im not competent enough to analyze the mbti, lets see the rest.

BSc in Cognitive Psychology
BSc in Sociology with Law
PhD of Military Science

Noo... I was just kidding. Haven't ever even finished the 2nd.ry elementary school.

Im a clown. A clownnnnmaan.


----------



## Ode to Trees

INFP
B.A. in psychology; MBA, and I currently study Finance Services!
Long story short: MBA with previous work experience in the business field is a useless degree because employers look for one's experience in the field before they pay any attention to your degree. Many of the managers who interviewed me for an entry-level business administration position do not have an MBA degree. Consequently, they do not appreciate applicants who do. The degree has broad applications, and one has to know exactly what they want to do after completing the degree and do internships and co-ops as well as have some business background before they even begin MBA program. Although this was not a problematic degree to complete for me, I am much more interested in social sciences (come very easy to study for me) and "hard sciences" such as biochemistry and molecular biology.


----------



## littlelamm

Degree: Not out of highschool yet, but I'd like to pursue a BFA in Animation (preferrably 2D), and also a minor in some music field if i can

MBTI: INTP

Do you actually like it / would you rather be doing something else:

I'll obviously have to wait until college but i do enjoy art so far. I need to actually try animating seriously before i make a decision, but I've tried simple animations and it's really enjoyable to see all the pieces come together into a fluid animation. Right now I'm doing a lot of fine arts classes in preparation, and besides the fact that I'll have to put specific time frames of effort in instead of doing it when i feel like it, it's also fun. The main satisfaction comes from how clean and professional my work comes out. My main problem comes with thinking of ideas that i believe are creative enough and tell a story. It's especially difficult with the fact that the art field seems to be a majority feeling community, who seem to have an easier time creating pieces that aren't reliant on realism. Also socializing will be hard in a field that has a majority of feeling types (not to say that there aren't thinking types). However, I'm excited to find satisfaction in the work that i put out and how everything comes together.


----------



## Josef

B.A. in Comms Engineering. I do not know my Myers-Briggs Type yet. The initial online test linked in the intro page points to ISTJ, however I'm trying to start a thread in the 'Type Me' subforum. Hopefully people will help!


----------



## Mercedene

INFP. I graduated from Ocean Engineering background. 

I did enjoy my study in Engineering back then. But now, I'm more interested in art. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chompy

INFJ - BSocS Environmental Management and Politics

Not loving the way politics is taught, a very limited scope. Otherwise, I am enjoying the environmental studies.


----------



## arafaye

INFJ -- Bachelor's degree in psychology. Currently a personal trainer and training to be an image analyst/personal stylist. When I have the money for it, I'd love to get certified as a personality expert/coach of some sort.


----------



## contradictionary

Dissentient said:


> INTJ
> 
> Bachelor of Arts: Legal Studies
> 
> Juris Doctor (Law)





xwsmithx said:


> INTJ; Bachelor of Science in Business Administration; Juris Doctor (law degree)
> 
> Are we related?


Can i say i saw it coming...? h:

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## X A N A

INTJ

No degree, because fuck college and debt!

That, and I can't seem to find my true calling.


----------



## Laguna

ENFP: Liberal Arts


----------



## xwsmithx

contradictionary said:


> Can i say i saw it coming...? h:
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Sure, although that, too, seems to be an INTJ thing to say.









It also seems to be an INTJ thing to be the world's greatest mastermind and to be completely hopeless at the mundane task of living life like a normal human being.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP

I don't have a degree. I went to school for Graphic Design and multi-media. I graduated, but I don't technically have a bachelor's degree. I couldn't afford to continue, but I did make full use of what I studied by making advertisements for local indie stores.


----------



## Sciencing

ISTJ, studied Biochemistry. I think it was a good choice for me; I'm now studying for a PhD in Oncology and while I'm glad I've narrowed my focus to cancer I don't think it would have been a good idea to narrow down so much at that earlier stage.


----------



## Miharu

INTJ, finished my BA in Business and Management at 20. In a few months, I'll be starting my MBA Global. I'm absolutely feeling lost still though.


----------



## dizzycactus

Miharu said:


> INTJ, finished my BA in Business and Management at 20. In a few months, I'll be starting my MBA Global. I'm absolutely feeling lost still though.


That's normal for business graduates, it's just the empty space where their soul used to be


----------



## Strelnikov

Jeez... I see that a lot of people have PhDs and fancy titles around here... I feel ignorant


----------



## Hexigoon

Just a small degree in Art and Graphic Design. It's not something that would get you a job or anything. I just did it because I like the subject. Don't care about college really. I have no idea what my purpose is on this world. 
INFJ


----------



## grandpa2390

INFJ
AAS Industrial Technology
BS Physics

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

xwsmithx said:


> Are we related?


Incredibly improbable, though you are twice my age... thus old enough to be my father whom I never met.

Let's just, shake hands and run with the idea that we are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Clare_Bare

Strelnikov said:


> Jeez... I see that a lot of people have PhDs and fancy titles around here... I feel ignorant


Reminds me of a social dinner evening I attended about ten years ago.

Academically speaking, there were:
* PHD x 1
* PHD Candidate x 1
* Masters x 2
* Double Degree x 2
* Post Graduate Degree Student x 1

Me = secondary education level only.
I never felt so dumb in all my life ...


----------



## Strelnikov

Clare_Bare said:


> Reminds me of a social dinner evening I attended about ten years ago.
> 
> Academically speaking, there were:
> * PHD x 1
> * PHD Candidate x 1
> * Masters x 2
> * Double Degree x 2
> * Post Graduate Degree Student x 1
> 
> Me = secondary education level only.
> I never felt so dumb in all my life ...


Nah... don't worry! Most of them aren't all that brilliant. They just had more patience/money/time to go through all that. Just find a topic they don't know anything about, then aggressively push it in their face and show off how much you know about something they don't know anything about. Sports are a safe bet, I think! That should make you new friends!


----------



## Zeta 97

INFP
Currently studying towards a bsc Hospitality Management degree
I do love cooking and baking.... I'm just not very good with criticism so some days are better than others!


----------



## ReynardJr

INTP
BSc in Software Engineering
MSc in Computer Science


----------



## Dissentient

Clare_Bare said:


> Reminds me of a social dinner evening I attended about ten years ago.
> 
> Academically speaking, there were:
> * PHD x 1
> * PHD Candidate x 1
> * Masters x 2
> * Double Degree x 2
> * Post Graduate Degree Student x 1
> 
> Me = secondary education level only.
> I never felt so dumb in all my life ...


It doesn't make you dumb at all. Especially if you live in the U.S., you avoided hundreds of thousands in debt. I earned my degrees to land the specific job I wanted but agree with @StreInikov, it took more time and patience IMO than superior intellect.


----------



## Sandstread

Clare Bare

I feel like that all the time with ppl who are NOT educated. They feel so free, creative and practical about the happiness of life.

And Im loaded with those and the rest of it too. What really counts is caring.


----------



## nomedaigual

I started studying architecture and loved it, but then quitted because it was so hard for me. So now I'm doing economics and let's see how it goes.

I'm an INFP


----------



## nomedaigual

I see a lot of people here into computer things in general, curious


----------



## metamorph

INTJ

B.M. in Piano Performance
B.A. in Intensive English
Minor in Spanish

Just graduated and work as manager of a coworking company now, though. Wrist injury drowned my musical career (still actively play, but can't do so for 8 hours a day which is critical), so I'm in the marketing / PR / business sphere now. *sigh*

@nomedaigual 
Right? Massive market for computer sciences and IT people in general right now. My dad owns an architectural company and didn't sleep for basically years while getting his degrees. Not a career path you involve yourself in unless you can't be away from it, similarly to music. The only reason to pursue it is an obsession with it, IMO.


----------



## In2itive

INTP

BA Geography
AA Geographic Information Systems.


----------



## springstats

INFJ

Physics major
Graduate studies in Aritificial Intelligence

Career mainly in Computers and Networks

Yes, like many other INFJs I felt that I enjoyed problems solving but yet in the end, I think I am still a Psychologist+Architect+Artist at heart.


----------



## springstats

In2itive said:


> INTP
> 
> BA Geography
> AA Geographic Information Systems.




There is just something about INTPs and Geography !


----------



## AnnabelleRowe

INFP, master degree in Literature and Linguistics.


----------



## Cherry

I've studied: 

Bachelor of Psychology
Bachelor of Media (Journalism major)

and completed:

Advanced Diploma of Fashion Design, going on to a Bachelor soon.

MBTI: INFP/ENFP.


----------



## Suntide

ESFJ
Sociology

It was an interesting topic for sure but I've never wanted to do research. To be completely honest I only chose this degree because it was easy (for me), it didn't require any more math or natural science credits, and I didn't have to pay for it. Before I started the program I also considered psychology and philosophy, but the former required more math and the latter also required more math and was kind of pointless.


----------



## laurelwren

Bachelor of Science (Environmental Biology). INFJ


----------



## Vagabond Amadeus

Type: ENTP

Degree: General Awesomeness

Occupation: MMA for now (means to my end goal).

General Awesomeness can be a let down. lol. Just too awesome for people to get me most of the time. Takes a lot of work to make meaningful relationships, but not complaining. I love life. Although, my gifts are also curses if defects aren't worked upon (curse you Demon Fe/Si. Jk.).


----------



## Angelo

"fuck you I don't need a degree to take a photo"
And isfp


----------



## twistedblade056

INFP.

BA Psychology - don't like it, regretted it...


----------



## Shilo

INTP - Bachelor's in Culinary Science (concentration in Baking and Pastry Arts)

I'm grateful for my education and like what I do. My education specifically taught me a lot about the science behind the things I already knew how to do and being a huge fan of Alton Brown I just ate that kind of stuff up, no pun intended.


----------



## The Veteran

I am not taking degrees yet. but I am taking A-levels.

A-levels in Biology, Chemistry, Psychology and Sociology.

INTJ.


----------



## Zeta 97

INFP and I'm busy with my degree in bsc Hospitality Management


----------



## ponpiri

MSc in Chemistry; INTJ. I'd thought about psychology and becoming a writer, but decided to go for something more practical. Pretty happy with my career so far, but these student loans are the devil.


----------



## Kn0wB34

Currently messing around with Information Security (Masters& ongoing technical certifications). It's a young field that will definitely involve life time studying of technology, data privacy, computer security & networking, government regulations/policies, systems engineering, etc. 



-INTJ


----------



## dismountedhussar

I have an AS and am working on a Bachelor's in Mechanical Engineering. ISTP


----------



## orphansparrow

INFP, BA in Art History, eventually will have MA


----------



## Gloria Germanica

ISFJ, unfinished bachelors in economics and and anthropology


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Entp theology 

Am agnostic.


----------



## 545769

Type: INFP
Degree: None 

I am currently not able to work but I have worked mostly in environments where I am caring for other people (elderly, special needs, children, people with mental illnesses). And I am a freelance reporter. 

Love it! Can’t mentally take the stress at the moment though.


----------



## Wellsy

Type: INFP
Degree: Psychology


----------

